# Kira thwarts a robbery...



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Been quiet, but I thought I'd drop by to share yesterday's event.

For whatever reason, I decided to stay home yesterday. The weather was nice, and my children were home.

It was about 1:30 in the afternoon, I was sitting on a chair in front of my house, when I see an SUV park on the corner. 2 guys get out, and start knocking on doors. As people asked who it was, the neighbors obviously sensing something, refused to open the door. The two men were telling people that they just moved in, and wanted to introduce themselves. They said they were looking for information of some sort, regarding something about helping needy children.

While this is all happening, I'm sitting in front of my home. I have Kira off leash, and she's just laying next to me. I'm pretty surrounded by trees, so they really didn't see me until they approached my house.

They walk in the street, and attempt to step on the curb of my house. At that point, I put my hand up (as if to protect them from getting attacked), and warn them not to take another step in my direction. I tell them that a step in my direction, would more than likely result in a dog bite. Kira did nothing, as they stood there.
The guy laughed at me, and commented how I should be able to call her off, if she was a K9. I laughed back, and suggested they take their chances.

They decided to move on, and knock on other doors, as I sat in my chair.

Fast forward.... 10 minutes later, they attempt to force their way past a woman, and invade her home. The woman's husband, just so happen to come home at that moment. He ran to his wife, and punched one of the guys in the face. From what I hear, I think one of the guys pulled out a baton or pipe, and for some reason, ended up running away.

We all know that Kira is a marshmallow, and wouldn't even have noticed them. But I would have to believe that seeing a GSD, they may think twice before coming to my home.

I didn't bother calling the cops. I left that to my friendly neighbors.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wow, how scarey tho! Anthony I've missed you and Kira's stories Hope you are both doing well, maybe you should sign Kira up to be the neighborhood watch)))


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> wow, how scarey tho! Anthony I've missed you and Kira's stories Hope you are both doing well, maybe you should sign Kira up to be the neighborhood watch)))


Hi, I miss you guys too. 

I was saying to myself, how wonderfully calm Kira has become. She's the friendliest, social butterfly  She's off leash 99% of the time, non reactive to anything, and all my efforts, have turned her into an amazing companion. I couldn't have asked for more. 

However, if there was one thing I wished yesterday, was my ability to train her to at least "act scary".

I'll take a fake "puff up" and bark on cue for yesterday's incident. She just laid there, just as I taught her to do


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good job Kira! That's seriously scary!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow! And this is why I don't answer the door for anybody, ever. I'd like to see them try though, they'd have one pissed off German shepherd and Pomeranian to deal with.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> Wow! And this is why I don't answer the door for anybody, ever. I'd like to see them try though, they'd have one pissed off German shepherd and Pomeranian to deal with.


If they did come to my door, Kira would bark, and sound scary. But I know she wouldn't do a darn thing if they pushed their way in.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> If they did come to my door, Kira would bark, and sound scary. But I know she wouldn't do a darn thing if they pushed their way in.


Yeah I'm not exactly sure what my dogs would do either but having four dogs I can tell you the sound they all make when the door bell rings would hopefully be enough to make someone think twice! Super scary, I'm glad the idiots didn't hurt anyone!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow. Scary. Glad it ended O.K. for you and your family. 

I've heard from more then one police officer that the mere presence of a dog, especially a GSD or Rottie is a deterrent. Sure there's a bad guy who may test that but most of the time thieves will go for easier targets...

...how odd though that thieves would be out and about in broad daylight, being seen by numerous witnesses like that by knocking on front doors and approaching people like yourself so openly.  Seems like they wanted to get caught being so brazen. 

My parents house was robbed last summer. After speaking with the neighbors they found out just prior a women was skulking around the backyards of the homes in the neighborhood. Some people saw her and asked her what she was doing, she claimed she was looking for work cleaning houses. 

Later my parents house was broken in to. They broke through the glass in the back door, ransacked and grabbed what they could and took off. My parents had a well planted private backyard which actually provided the crooks with cover from the neighbors.

Turns out the women was checking to see which houses were unoccupied for a pair of thieves she was working with she was identifying the easiest targets, verifying the house was empty first.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm really surprised no one called the cops! I'd have dialed 911 as soon as I saw suspicious activity in the neighborhood. Where do you live?


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a "Beware of Dog owner" sign.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I'm really surprised no one called the cops! I'd have dialed 911 as soon as I saw suspicious activity in the neighborhood. Where do you live?


I live in Staten island NY.
My particular community basically starts at around 700K. So they expect money and jewelry..
I first suspected something when they knocked on my nearest neighbor's door. It took all of 2-3 minutes before they came across me. Didn't think to call, I felt I would just deal with them if need be.
I also assumed a frightened neighbor would call.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I'm really surprised no one called the cops! I'd have dialed 911 as soon as I saw suspicious activity in the neighborhood. Where do you live?


Me too!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> However, if there was one thing I wished yesterday, was my ability to train her to at least "act scary".
> 
> I'll take a fake "puff up" and bark on cue for yesterday's incident. She just laid there, just as I taught her to do


For me...I'm more concerned with a dog that shows NO reaction. They make me nervous. 

Unless she rolled over thumping her tail wildly and demanded belly rubs, I think she did her job VERY well. 

But then again...it could have been you they were concerned with!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So nice to hear about Kira again.... I was just thinking about you and her the other day, wondering how things were going. 

Apparently even if she is a "marshmallow", she doesn't look like one!!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine is a marshmallow as well and will lick people to death, but when you get near the house, he barks like he is 200 pounds. Love IT!!! =) 

As for walks... sigh, no one clears the sidewalk for me when they see his tail going from ear to ear.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

This is why I answer my door with Duke in hand or the Sig on my side.... or both..... depends on the time and who's at my door.

Very scary.... glad you guys are ok. Hopefully that was enough of a warning to remind them to skip that house!! Lucky for us, our breed is intimidating even when they just sit there quietly.... they don't need to know she's marshmallow.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

In all fairness, I really don't know what she would do if the situation escalated. 
She was very calm.she's always off leash around my neighbors, and if anyone comes over to talk, she does absolutely nothing. She does lays at my side, and looks around. 
Kids play ball, ride scooters and bikes, and she just enjoys watching them play.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow Anthony that is indeed scary. At least Kira's prescence did what it was supposed to do. Hope the nieghbor is okay as well.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Hi, I miss you guys too.
> 
> I was saying to myself, how wonderfully calm Kira has become. She's the friendliest, social butterfly  She's off leash 99% of the time, non reactive to anything, and all my efforts, have turned her into an amazing companion. I couldn't have asked for more.
> 
> ...


Haha my rescue girl does what we call "Tasha goes poof". She will jump up from a dead sleep puff up run out the dog door and start barking her head off. Maybe its because she doesn't have a tail but she looks really funny all puffed up like that.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

holy crap Anthony!!!!!!!! I cant believe that happened!!!!! Your wife must be freaking out


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> This is why I answer my door with Duke in hand or the Sig on my side.... or both..... depends on the time and who's at my door.


I do the same thing Last week when they were delivering the mattresses I had Midnite in the crate. They walked in the room and he was as quiet as can be, but they kinda freaked out. They stopped in their tracks and asked if he could get out. I have never seen people move so fast, they didn't even take the plastic off the mattress. Little did they know, he can get out of his new crate


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I do the same thing Last week when they were delivering the mattresses I had Midnite in the crate. They walked in the room and he was as quiet as can be, but they kinda freaked out. They stopped in their tracks and asked if he could get out. I have never seen people move so fast, they didn't even take the plastic off the mattress. Little did they know, he can get out of his new crate


You can never be too safe. My dogs are super friendly and loving as long as I'm ok. If I invite you in and I'm fine with you being there.... my dogs are fine. Once they know you, they will go "golden retriever" and sit in your lap for belly rubs and kisses. However, to those that are in my house doing work or that I don't know at all...... I don't let that fact be known. It makes people think before they grab an item that's not theirs, or start anything with me. When I'd walk late at night (my old work schedule left me coming home super late, and of course the dogs still needed their time regardless how tired I was), if anyone asked if they were friendly, I'd say no, not at all. I don't trust people, and although my neighborhood is very nice.... there's no gate, anyone can walk in off the main street. Being a small female, I take all the precautions I can. Duke is scary enough on his own though.... Most won't even think about starting anything with 85lbs of unimpressed GSD death stare.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just had a stranger walk up to the door checking on the new paper boy to see if last Sunday's papers were delivered...I don't get the paper at all... Gunther on the other hand gets over excited and wants to jump on anyone he sees at the door (friendly and we've been working on "down" for what feels like FOREVER, he's just so easily over stimulated by people at our house). So I have a GSD whining and pulling toward this stranger at the door and the guy is just talking to the dog not looking at me at all  he went away pretty quickly.

Kinda helps he's all black  . Most people end up moving out of the way for me or avoiding me altogether when I have him (literally I have seen guys turn and walk a completely different direction and this is when Gunther is heeling properly and is focused on me haha)

Glad you're okay Anthony8858 and I hope your neighbor is okay too!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a friend that works at the local precinct. Apparently, these two guys took their act to another local community yesterday. The police have a vehicle plate number, and are now investigating.

I would suspect that anyone as brazen as they are, will soon be caught.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> However, if there was one thing I wished yesterday, was my ability to train her to at least "act scary".
> 
> I'll take a fake "puff up" and bark on cue for yesterday's incident. She just laid there, just as I taught her to do


Anthony, the 'quiet' calm ones are the ones people can be more leery about

Masi is that way, a stranger comes to the door, she'll be right next to me, and may do an alert bark, but then just stands very quietly staring intently at the person..THAT is something that can unnerve people)


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Anthony8858 said:


> I live in Staten island NY.
> My particular community basically starts at around 700K. So they expect money and jewelry..


 Todt Hill? I always felt my Mastiff would shy away if things got serious..well , the pizza boy came back into my home because I kept his pen when I signed the credit card receipt . He had been my pizza boy for years and I did not close the door behind me. My Mastiff tore down the hall after him , he pinwheeled backwards out of my foyer . I would have never expected that of her..considered her a quiet marshmallow as well. So you just never know  



TrickyShepherd said:


> This is why I answer my door with Duke in hand or the Sig on my side.... or both..... depends on the time and who's at my door.


For me it is the M&P .45 compact 
In my neighborhood it is the weekdays where home invasions usually occur. If they are looking to steal they hope the house is empty with people at work. If they are looking to do harm they are hoping to find a stay at home mom alone. I have a remora holster , fits right in my comfortable home wear yoga pants. Between the dogs and the owner protected her young , someone would be sorry they picked my house.

This happened near my home a few weeks ago , and it is not an isolated incident. Typical - woman home alone with kids.My dogs would not have let him in , and if they were in the yard or something I would not have been greeting him empty handed like that.

Video: Home invasion, beating stuns Millburn | NJ.com


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

That's horiffic what happened to the young mother!! Thankfully the robber didn't beat the child up too, a few blows from a man that size surely would have severely injured if not killed the child.

Overall violent crime is at it's lowest levels since the 1960s-70s....but when it happens to you, your loved one or your neighbor it's very disturbing.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> For me it is the M&P .45 compact
> In my neighborhood it is the weekdays where home invasions usually occur. If they are looking to steal they hope the house is empty with people at work. If they are looking to do harm they are hoping to find a stay at home mom alone. I have a remora holster , fits right in my comfortable home wear yoga pants. Between the dogs and the owner protected her young , someone would be sorry they picked my house.


Duke's not the only thing that comes along.  However, people can see him and immediately decide to keep walking or go to the next house, they can't see what I'm carrying or what I keep in my home (if they did, I'm sure they'd continue walking even faster), I try my best to prevent as much as possible. Although two of my dogs are trained to bite, if it came down to it and my life/family was in danger..... I wouldn't be sending any of the dogs. They're more of a deterrent or if I'm in a situation that I can't defend myself or my home..... then they will do their job. Either way, it wouldn't be fun for the person who decided to not heed Duke's warning.... neither of us put up with that.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Alyssa,

Yuppers, the WGSLs aren't total pushovers. 

How is that big handsome boy doing? Health is o.k. I hope....last time we chatted there were some concerns...



TrickyShepherd said:


> <snipped> They're more of a deterrent or if I'm in a situation that I can't defend myself or my home..... then they will do their job. Either way, it wouldn't be fun for the person who decided to not heed Duke's warning.... neither of us put up with that.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a bit of irony. ....
I'm telling a neighbor to remind his family to be careful when someone knocks on the door. 
So as I'm approaching his front door, his little yapper comes charging at me. I freeze, the owner thinks it's a joke, and says "get' em"... two seconds later I'm cleaning two puncture wounds in my leg. 

I wonder how funny it would be if ny GSD did that? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

"Tasha goes poof" :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
That's awesome!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad things worked out !

I have a anxiety attack every time I read someone say other people should _put down_ their aggressive K-9.

Elly May is my first line of protection in my home, I wish she was a lot meaner.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Alyssa,
> 
> Yuppers, the WGSLs aren't total pushovers.
> 
> How is that big handsome boy doing? Health is o.k. I hope....last time we chatted there were some concerns...


Nah, Duke's definitely not a pushover when it comes to protecting his home and family. He's proven he'll do his job. He's not as solid as I'd like, but he doesn't think twice when that word is spoken. And I'll tell you, that dog hits HARD! He's not sporty at all.... there's no game to him. I feel sorry for anyone who does something dumb enough to warrant that bite. Boy are they gonna hurt for a while!! Our poor decoy would get some huge bruises from him.

Healthwise.... still a mystery. Bloodwork, xrays, all sorts of exams and other tests... nothing wrong. But, he gradually gets worse. The vet and myself have a feeling it may be slow developing DM. At this point, we're just doing everything we can to keep him comfortable.... if it is the DM.... then there's nothing we can now anyways. He's still pulled from training to avoid injury.... but occasionally I still bring him out to keep him happy and still sharp on his commands. Poor dude has been through too much. 


Sorry Anthony for stealing your thread for a minute. Hope you don't mind . It is super ironic about that little dog going after you though. Of course if our dogs so much as bark, they're put under the umbrella of "man eaters". Little yappy dogs can bite and actually show serious aggression.... and it's "cute" or "funny". Hmm.... I don't think it is..


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Quick update!!!!

Last night, two men that fit the description, entered a home at 4am, and attempted to rob the home while the occupants were sleeping.
In addition, there was a push in invasion by these same two in a different local community. I hear they got away with money and jewelry.

Both homes within a mile of my house.

Much easier to now shoot first, ask questions later.


----------

